# Maximum weight you would put on a 12.2hh?



## BuzzyBee13 (26 September 2010)

Hi guys! I could really do with some help here..
I have two ponies; a 14.2 and a 12.2
I've got a riding friend coming up next week and I was thinking if she rode Tom my 14.2 I could ride my 12.2 but I don't know if I would be too heavy 
So.. here goes! How much do you think he would be able to carry for a one off, a hack. He is a stocky boy, but he's not a cob, he is welsh but not sre what section or he might be a welsh cross. Also how much would he cope with for schooling for half an hour to an hour maybe small jumping etc? I want to get into riding him more often but I don't know how much weight I needed to lose, he might be ok with what I am now, will share that though once I have had a few replies because I dont want to influence them, if thats ok . He is fairly fit, lunged or free jumped etc aleast every other day.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BuzzyBee13 (26 September 2010)

please, i really need some replies x


----------



## LoopyLouise (26 September 2010)

I ride a 12.2 pony and weigh 8 1/2 stone and am 5'8".
He carries me no problem. 
I do a mix of stuff with him but normally a ride would mean 45 mins in the school working on his flat work then we have a hack about the farm for half hour and will pop him over a few xc jump.

Hope this helps


----------



## Kokopelli (26 September 2010)

I've known people of about 10st ride a 12.2 quite happily but for a long time I'd say 9st no problem at all


----------



## Cheiro1 (26 September 2010)

if he is stocky I think he would carry 10 stone ok 

the natives are meant to be able to carry a stone per hand they are high, and I have seen 12.2hhs carry 10 and half quite happily and go for a good gallop and barely break a sweat!


----------



## spike123 (26 September 2010)

It depends on fitness of pony,conformation of pony and ability of rider as to what you could ask him to carry. An unfit fat pony will carry less than one who is worked regularly,Likewise a pony with a long back will carry less weight than a shorter coupled one and a good rider will be able to ride a smaller pony as they should ride lighter and more in balance than a novice rider. It also depends on how much bone the pony has. If he has good thickset legs he should be more up to carrying weight than a finely built pony. I would think 10stone would be around the max I would expect a pony of that size to carry for normal exercise. I also would not expect a pony of that size to carry a 10 stone rider for an hours schooling regardless of fitness and ability.


----------



## DuckToller (26 September 2010)

For what it's worth, the Pony Club weight rider limit for a 12.2 games pony is 8st 5lb, fully kitted out with hat etc.  

I personally would not let someone of 10st ride my 12.2, but then he is not as stocky as some so maybe some of yours are stockier.  For a short hack I might, maybe, if they rode well...


----------

